# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  2nd story renovation cost

## thomop

Hi guys. 
I'm in the process of deciding if we add a second story to our weatherboard home in melbournes west. 
Just wanting to know if there is a general rule of thumb for estimating the cost.
I am in the building industry so I do know various trades people which will help. 
Anyones experiences would be appreciated. 
Also, I am looking for a builder and draftsman

----------


## sundancewfs

The thing that I think would be important to establish with an older house would be whether or not the foundations can handle the extra load with out major re-stumping etc. That would give you an answer as to if it was even feasible.

----------


## andy the pm

The Archicentre cost guide gives figures for brick veneer of $1,305 - 2,202 per m2, solid brick of 1,468 - 2,499 and weatherboard 1,142 - 1,723 per m2. 
As Sundancewfs points out you will need to establish whether the existing structure can withstand the additional load, if it can't then there will be additional costs. 
A chat with a structural engineer is a good place to start.

----------


## jago

Go to your local council and see what plans are lodged and if you can get copies I paid $100 for a full set of plans with engineers specs, which saved me 50% of the cost of the engineer as he didnt have to do a full measure and figures he did a redraw and some new calcs for the footings.  
I see you're a Roofer so you wont be used to pouring money down a hole but be prepared lol  :2thumbsup:  
Ps Use the m2 calcs as a guide but I found them too generic.

----------


## thomop

Thanks for that jago!!  :Smilie: 
thanks for the info guys. I estimated it at about 100000. 3 rooms and a toilet-bathroom. 
Phil

----------


## ringtail

I dont know if its the done thing down there, but up here you just raise the house and built in under. Lift it up, hang steel posts from bearers into bored holes, pour concrete, drop the house onto the new posts, put pfc's in to make large openings, pour slab, frame up , etc... 
No need to worry about the foundations as they are all new and upto code. The only problem is that the process tends to create a wall dominated building unless you increase the width of the eaves to bring it back into proportion. Also have to watch max height and roof pitch ( more a drama with tiled roofs as they generally have a steeper pitch) A lot of people re roof at a shallower pitch to achieve the max height ( and to update the roof) 
I cant see how it could work out any dearer than bulding on top of what you have.

----------


## thomop

Wow! That sound like heaps more work.
It would make for a fairly huge house / extention if i was to do that!!  :Smilie:  
I have never seen this type of renovation.
Where are you from? 
Phil

----------


## shannon_t

I think Andy was very accurate, feel free to contact me on the details below if you would like a free quote or just some advice regarding draftsman services. 
Cheers,
Shannon

----------


## Toothman

I've just had my first rough quote come in for my addition, about 50sqm in timber/cladding in Sydney; $4400 per sqm  :Shock: . I'll be getting plenty more as I'm not prepared to spend that much for 2 bedrooms and a small bathroom. 
Cheers,
Toothman

----------


## Gaza

the price might reflect the issues assoicated with leichardt council, have you got DA yet?

----------


## barney118

I dont like any rule of thumb measures too much, it depends on how much you are willing to DIY to save s@@t loads. There are certain fixed costs like D/A's $1k, drafties, surveyors (if you cant DIY $3k) read the Aus Stds to comply (structurals) or pay enginerr/drafty $700 to do it for you, that for starters.
The foundations (subject to engineer inspection ($200) to tell you if they can handle the modifications or as Jago points out copy from council of specs.)
Then you can see if its worth while to go further.
LVL's these days make building so much easier relative for cost, same with wooden I beams.
Roof trusses are cheap as chips and easy to erect, the first one a bit fidley and then its like a lego set.
Price for safety (scaffold etc is at your cost/risk).
But I have done it and not looking back, mine is a 2 storey downward conversion not upward due to the sloping block.

----------


## Toothman

My DA has been approved and I'm currently working on a tender document to work out exactly what I'm getting quoted for. Going to take things slowly for a while as I know the trades get busy on the run up to Christmas. 
People will give you estimates but I've found that estimates are extremely vague, either from architects or  builders (or anyone else). My first quote was more than all the estimates I had but if all quotes are similar then I guess that's what the going rate is. You could get some plans drawn up to a level where a  quantity surveyor can estimate the cost, this will probably be about as  close as you'll get prior to actual quotes from builders. 
While you're at the thinking about doing it stage, speak to your neighbours about your plans. Neighbours can really make the whole thing pretty simple or extremely stressful. Think about things such as solar access (light) and ventilation, structural changes, overshadowing. Some councils run free seminars about the process which are pretty  helpful. We actually didn't have any problems with council but a lot of  effort went in to the process prior to our DA application. 
Make sure you have a bit of cash in the bank before you even start the DA process, there are lots of costs that crop up unless you can do a lot yourself (and want to do it yourself). We've probably spent about $10k all up so far on surveys, hydraulics, council fees, plans, changing plans etc. 
Cheers,
Toothman

----------


## Cheltenham3192

Some other things to consider, some of which we didn't allow enough for... 
- external light fittings
- internal light fittings
- aerial (will your roof line changes mean that it has to be moved?)
- water tanks
- grey water/rain water for toilet flushing
- new or upgraded hot water system if an extra bathroom is being built
- door fittings
- carpets
- shower screens
- blinds/curtains
- new cable TV and internet connections
- computer networking
- in-roof storage. 
If your place needs a new kitchen and laundry, probably allow at least $20-30,000 to fit them both out. 
Whilst your building contract may have an allowance, you must price them yourself when setting a budget.  Your builder can have different expectations re quality and style so their allowances may not be enough. 
Hope this helps.

----------

